# FET with a large ovarian cyst?!



## AyshaKyrah (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi ladies,

I've returned to this site after a long break  

I just wondered if anyone has any experience of doing a FET with an ovarian cyst?

I've previously had surgery for a cyst of 13cms to be removed before our first ICSI cycle however by the time we actually started our treatment the cyst had returned and was about 5cms in size but I was allowed to continue with the cycle with close monitoring...

I've recently discovered that cyst has grown to 11cms post pregnancy and I'm awaiting a consultation and I assume will need surgery again however I'm wondering if I would be allowed to push ahead with a FET because of the fact that there would be no stimulation involved? 

Any experiences or advice greatly appreciated xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

It will depend on the type of cyst I expect.

I get follicular cysts that produce estrogen and had to get rid of one before I could have my FET this time. But I know other ladies with different types of cysts have had then left. 

Good luck!

Xxx


----------



## suzyr (Jun 5, 2013)

I have an endometrium which is currently around 7pm and is being left alone because we are doing a frozen cycle. Doc said no evidence of affecting success with FET. Have just started the drugs to thicken the lining (hrt) and getting a lot of pain :-( didn't have any pain during fresh cycle??


----------



## Dallydoll (Aug 19, 2010)

Both of my pregnancies were natural frozen transfers and I had large cysts with both. They were monitored throughout my pregnancy (extra scans)  and all was fine, 
Good luck
X


----------



## Kido44 (Nov 28, 2013)

The embryo is going into your uterus, the ovaries are not effected during a frozen cycle. Ovarian cysts only come into play when going through a fresh cycle as they are in the ovaries where you need the follicles to be to grow eggs.


----------

